# Accessible Stairs



## Mech (Dec 13, 2012)

'09 IBC

2003 ANSI A117.1

In order for dogleg stairs to be accessible, do intermediate landings need to be 48" / 60" minimum to provide turning space per A117.1 section 403.5.1  (Chapter 4 - Accessible Routes) since wheelchairs will not be in the stair tower?  I believe the stairs will be considered an _interior exit stairway_.

Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 13, 2012)

ANSI A117.1 does not cover stair landings only ramp landings you need to look at the IBC requirements, if the stairs are 48", your landing can be no smaller than 48".

No Wheeler's will not use the stairs


----------



## Mech (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Mark.

This three story building will have an elevator.  Must the stair tower doors comply with the ANSI door swings on both sides of the doors (corridor and stair tower sides), or just in the direction of egress (corridor on floors 2 & 3 and stair tower side on floor 1)?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 13, 2012)

The landing dimension cannot be diminished by the doors and do you need areas of rescue assistance?


----------



## Mech (Dec 13, 2012)

Areas of rescue are not required.  We meet at least one exception under 1007.3 Stairways in the IBC.

I am drawing an elevation view, showing the top and bottom handrail extensions.  If maneuvering clearance is required at the second and third floors from inside the stairwell, I may need to lengthen the landings so the extensions do not protrude into the required maneuvering clearances.  The exit is on the first floor (no basement) so I know the stairwell side of the door needs clearance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2012)

That is 48 inches between the handrails unless the building is sprinklered.

1007.3 Stairways.

In order to be considered part of an accessible means of egress , an exit access stairway as permitted by Section 1016.1 or exit stairway shall have a clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) minimum between handrails and shall either incorporate an area of refuge within an enlarged floor-level landing or shall be accessed from either an area of refuge complying with Section 1007.6 or a horizontal exit .

Exceptions:

2. The clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) between handrails is not required at exit access stairway as permitted by Section 1016.1 or exit stairways in buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.


----------

